# Driver Injury Protection Error Page - Support Unhelpful



## MullOfKintyre (Jul 13, 2018)

So, I tried signing up for DIP through the app, but hitting "Enroll Now" only takes me to an error page stating "Driver Injury Protection is currently available to select product lines..." The same thing happens when I try to go to Uber's driverinjuryprotection webpage. 

I messaged Uber Support in-app, and they confirmed that DIP is available in my location. Other than that, they've been unhelpful as they claim it's an insurance issue and told me to contact the provider Aon. So I emailed Aon, only to be told it's a tech issue on Uber's side (which really seems to be the case). I've gone back and forth between the two a few times, only to get nowhere.

Has anyone else had this problem? Any advice?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MullOfKintyre said:


> So, I tried signing up for DIP through the app, but hitting "Enroll Now" only takes me to an error page stating "Driver Injury Protection is currently available to select product lines..." The same thing happens when I try to go to Uber's driverinjuryprotection webpage.
> 
> I messaged Uber Support in-app, and they confirmed that DIP is available in my location. Other than that, they've been unhelpful as they claim it's an insurance issue and told me to contact the provider Aon. So I emailed Aon, only to be told it's a tech issue on Uber's side (which really seems to be the case). I've gone back and forth between the two a few times, only to get nowhere.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Any advice?


Well. I have advice.

1. Get a new job.
2. Stop arguing with stupid and wait a week to see if uber fixed it, if not wait another week... so on and so forth
3. If your not happy with number 2 refer to number 1


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Or, you could spend a little more money a month and really CYA with commercial insurance. That way you're always covered, alot, all the time. And no one can shaft you.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Or, you could spend a little more money a month and really CYA with commercial insurance. That way you're always covered, alot, all the time. And no one can shaft you.


1) Normal commercial auto insurance policy with medical coverage is limited to $5K or $10K. The Uber DIP medical coverage is $1 Million
2) Normal commercial auto insurance policy does not include disability payments. The Uber DIP policy provides $500 weekly disability payments.
3) Normal commercial auto insurance policy medical coverage does not include survivor benefits. The Uber DIP policy does.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

1) If your regular coverage provider finds out that you're driving Uber (which they WILL if you're in an accident and try to claim under Uber, because Uber will call them and try to get them to cover the mishap to avoid paying up), they will probably drop your regular policy as they have done a lot of people who drive Uber and fail to disclose such.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> 1) If your regular coverage provider finds out that you're driving Uber (which they WILL if you're in an accident and try to claim under Uber, because Uber will call them and try to get them to cover the mishap to avoid paying up), they will probably drop your regular policy as they have done a lot of people who drive Uber and fail to disclose such.


And what exactly does that have to do with the price of tea in China? This post and question is specifically about Uber's DIP insurance policy offering, which has absolutely nothing to do with liability insurance.


----------

